# Do Mice Like Music?



## beecee (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello,

On more serious note (apart from the idea of whether mice have good taste in music) I am wondering how tolerant mice are of noise around them (including music!). My daughter (nearly a teeager) is soon to be getting her first mice and so it is good to be aware of these things!

Thank you!


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

I listen to music all the time when I'm cleaning cages and working in the gecko/mouse/rat room. They don't seem to mind. All of my exercise equipment used to be in with them, as well, so I used to listen to music on the loud side while I worked out in there. It really didn't seem to bother them. Unfolding the treadmill seemed to upset them more than any music I had on. lol


----------



## beecee (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks again Mari,

My own hunch is that regular noise (music,talking etc) is better than sudden crashes and bangs. Be good to hear what other people think too.

xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have the radio on almost constantly and the mice don't register any reaction.I used to worry on bonfire night but again nothing.


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmm... from what I can tell, our mice don't mind it when we have music on, but it's not up very high. Our cage is also an open mesh front (two huge doors, wood frame, mesh covering), so they can hear anything going on. No bad reactions yet.


----------

